# Modifying old ergo infant insert for tummy to tummy



## AliceMay (Mar 19, 2011)

I have just bought a ergo baby carrier second hand and it came with the insert, which I was excited about since my baby is just 6 weeks. But then discovered it is the old insert, designed to hold baby sort of cradled sideways, not tummy to tummy. I know my dd likes tummy to tummy best, and I carry her in the moby very happily. (but wanted ergo for easy putting on and off, especially for my husband - he feels a bit intimidated by the moby. And I love carrying her in it but not so much for in and out and in and out kind of trips) Would love to not by a new insert if I could and just save the money....and am wondering if I could do something to the old insert? It looks so similar....like if I sewed the bottom shut, tucked in a cushion and added a strap to the insert then we would be set...

Of course, I get a bit nervous messing with things like this because safety is so important. What do you think? Anybody else tried this?


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I used the old insert tummy to tummy, basically just folded it at the tag so it was a few inches shorter, then put the insert in the Ergo (the Ergo loose on me) already on me. (I put it in by folding it in half longways, lowering it, then opening it up.) Then I put my baby over my shoulder, frogged his legs, and lowered him in, bounced around and pulled at the fabric a bit to get him snug, made sure the fabric was behind his head supporting it, then tightened the Ergo. Worked basically the same as the new insert that way.





 If you watch that video at about 4:00, it shows a man doing it how I said though he does put her legs to the side at the end, while I was able to frog them comfortably for us both.


----------



## AliceMay (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks! Ergo is loose on me too. Also thinking a rolled up 3-layer prefold would make good cushion if I try to do something like that....


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe get a ring sling or German Style Woven wrap for your husband. Moby's can be hot. Ergo Infant insert can be hot. A shorted thinner wrap might be a good alternative.


----------

